# Arizona Coyote Hunt help... North VS South



## HatrickSwayze (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey all... new the the forum..

Have a question for mainly the AZ guys...

Its warming up, we got 4 dogs last weekend and placed first in this tourney down in Tucson but all the other teams came up real short...

I have never hunted up in northern AZ. My question is, when it starts heating up, do the dogs stay active up north? Also how far north? What landscape is ideal up there?

Thanks fellas... Nice site you got here..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum HatrickSwayze.

The coyotes still laze around in the day up north where I hunt.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT., enjoy the site.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to PT... Prairiewolf can awnser that better than I can... Not many people are bringing in numbers like the good o'l days. There are more predator hunters now days, most coyotes have heard "rabbit 101" from a fox-pro, etc.. More coyotes live in the urban areas than in the desert. I have heard that years ago teams would bring in 20+ coyotes, 2-3 bobcats, gray fox and 1-2 Mt. Lions. Things have changed... Coyotes have too...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum HatrickSwayze, good luck.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

In my opinion the, the spring and late summer months are some of the best calling up here on the Rim. You just have to change your calling a little.


----------

